# what paint to use?



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

i really like the look and feel of a clean white loft, so my question is about what paint to use, for easiest clean up and for bird health etc


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

exterior semi gloss latex!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That's what I used. Cleans up like a dream and lasts a long time. 2 coats, and take teh time for the primer, too


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

kingsley hannah said:


> i really like the look and feel of a clean white loft, so my question is about what paint to use, for easiest clean up and for bird health etc


I agree with the rest with the outside, but with the inside, I would leave it natural.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

what benifit does it have leaving it natural treesa??


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

If you paint the inside of your loft White, Mites won't like it.
They like to hide in the small dark areas within the wood.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I did it opposite  I have natural (cedar) outside but painted white inside. It makes the poo a lot easier to clean up, and it protects the wood against mildew as it can't absorb moisture.


----------

